# Is the Bren Ten back?



## Grenadier (Sep 17, 2009)

Take with several grains of salt (or maybe a whole shaker), but it may be that Fortis is the new Bren Ten:

http://vltor.wordpress.com/


----------



## Frostbite (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been watching this project for quite a while now.  Glad to see it's finally coming to fruition.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 19, 2009)

No,don't know about Sonny Crockett's gun but I've heard Colt is going to make the Delta Elite in 10mm again.

But then, I've seen the Dan Wesson in 10mm and it's a pretty nice gun. So three chears for Colt.

Deaf


----------

